# Mirage Drive And Rocks



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Got a bright yellow Hobie revolution for my birthday and took the new toy down to the Potomac river to play yesterday. I found that I could move upstream against the current with less effort than when I paddled. Most of the time I could see the rocks coming and feather the fins to pass over or go around the rocks. But a couple of times I smacked into a rock with the fins down. As a result, I bent the mast on the forward fin. It was easy enough to remove the mast and straighten it in a vice. But I think I’ll do a nice quiet lake next time.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmmm.......I always wondered about the draft on those models. I guess I know now.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Was confused by the different Fish Baits out there. Probably cuz I was on the water since 4am.  *yawn*.

If you see the rock coming, you can flatten the fins up against the hull. You can peddle with them up there too, but you can't get as much torque when they're like that. You can get some forward thrust though.

It can go into some pretty shallow water skunkape. I think the limiting factor is the rudder. If it's down that's how shallow the water can be.

I've never hit it, but I raise it up when I hit 1.5' according to the fish finder.

Something else, if you're fishing or crabbing, make sure you flatten the fins because your line will hang up on it. Lost some fish that way this morning until I started to remember.  
.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

The operative phrase is: "if you see the rock coming".


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Good operative phrase...I found one of the CG tidal markers few weeks ago as the tide was going out...gods I hate the sound of yak bottom on concrete...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I wonder if you could rig something on the front of the yak that works like cat whiskers and gives you early warning for shallow rocks.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

can't fish today said:


> I wonder if you could rig something on the front of the yak that works like cat whiskers and gives you early warning for shallow rocks.


Curb Feelers for the yak!!! Now that's funny right thar. LOL!


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion CFT but it’s not a problem I need to solve. There is no good reason to use a Hobie to play dodgem with a boulders.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Del, congrats on the new yak! Gotta love the Hobies. I wonder if you hook up a FF and set the low depth alarm on, if it will detect those isolated boulders in you path. I've never paddled the upper potomac or in those type of conditions. But the low depth alarm on a fish finder is a great thing to have to alert you to put the flaps up and switch to paddle mode until you get in deeper water.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Rod, I see why you’re a Hobie enthusiast. From design to fit and finish it’s a great kayak.

The main problem wasn’t so much seeing the rocks as it was having the rudder control and reaction time to avoid them. The water was clear that day so I could see were the rocks well enough. After I put in I headed up stream and it took much less effort in the Rev than it takes to paddle that stretch of river. I had good rudder control and plenty of time to maneuver around the rocks. 

The problem was coming back down stream. The current and wind were pushing me along at a good clip so I was coming up on the rocks a lot faster than when going upstream. Then if you don’t pedal at some minimal speed, the boat won’t respond to the rudder well enough to make quick turns. Then to top it off, I made a panic turn to avoid one rock only to turn right into another one.

Next time in the river, I think I’ll pedal upstream then lift the rudder, pull out the drive and float back.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Makes sense. I've haven't had mine in that environment yet but I know what you mean. Been up there with whitewater boats before. You down by Harpers Ferry in the mess or up past Antietam in the quiet water?

If down by Harpers Ferry, I'm surprised you can use it at all.

Suggestion. I'd pull the rudder on the way down for sure, but before you yank out the Mirage, try just flattening the fins against the hull when you see a rock. Would come in handy when there are open stretches without rocks. Can then steer with the paddle.

If you don't want to chance it, remember there's a bungee there to hold back one pedal for that purpose.

On the other hand, I'd take mine up to Shepherdstown way, but no way I'd use it down in the mess. Long boat. Don't think its maneuverable enough for white water.
.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

There are some class III rapids around Harpers Ferry. I like to wade in that section between H.F. and dam#3 but no way would I put the kayak in there.
When my wife drops me off and picks me up (bless her) I put in at Brunswick and float down to Lander or to the Monocacy. When I’m alone I put in at Lander and paddle (now pedal) about .5 mi up to the first ledge that runs across the river. Its locally known as the Sawbuck and it’s a nice place to fish for smallmouth bass.


----------

